

Homepage re-vamp 3 weeks post launch... Can you figure out what we do? - TWOO

We launched our little start-up about 3 weeks ago and have seen tons of traffic (yay!) but discovered that many of our users didn't have a clear idea what we do (yikes!) until they poked around our site a little. So, we've revamped the homepage to make things more clear (we hope).<p>Please take a look and let me know if you could confidently describe what we do to someone else and, if not, what we should tweak on the homepage to fix it?<p>Thanks in advance for your help.<p>Link: https://www.TheWisdomofOthers.com
======
TWOO
Clickable: <https://www.TheWisdomofOthers.com>

